# Hi everybody I am Yfig à stupid french



## Yfig (Mar 17, 2014)

Hope that you do not hate too much frenchies ! 
and second hope that you forgive my errors because english is not my native language.

I like writing. Of course more than most of my writings are in french.

I have writen 2 or 3 novels, sripts for cinema, poetry, short stories, few recepies ... and miscelleneous chronicles. 

I think that, with the help of electronic translator and personnal correction I would be able to present you some works.

I am interesed in reading yours.

I stay in Normandy.

That'all folks (euh I'm not sure this is really nice ? but it came to me spontaneously)


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay welcome to the site, I am new myself.  You have written a lot of stuff anything been published?  I hope to read some of yours and I hope to see your comments on some of mine.


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 17, 2014)

Welcome Yfig, I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here. There's loads of people whose first language isn't English on this forum so you're not alone. I'm English so I imagine we will have to argue at some point for the sake of it? Look forward to seeing you around and your work when you post it.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey and welcome Yfig *waves across the channel*

There are many ESL (English Second Language) members on here, and you will be amazed how quickly you improve with this site. - In my signature, there is a link to a few of the site's resources and to a thread where you can post any specific problems you have as an ESL member. - Feel free to ask for help any time you need it. 

You will need to make ten posts on this forum before you are allowed to start a thread for your own work. So feel free to have a look round and comment on any threads that interest you.


----------



## PiP (Mar 17, 2014)

A warm welcome to our creative community, Yfig.


----------



## Charlaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Yfig said:


> Hope that you do not hate too much frenchies !
> and second hope that you forgive my errors because english is not my native language.
> 
> I like writing. Of course more than most of my writings are in french.
> ...




A bit disappointed with that forward pass at the weekend, but I'll try to forgive and forget 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Potty (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Yfig, welcome to WF.


----------



## Yfig (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks to you all 

I'll be glad to read (and comment if I can) your stuff.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonjour Yfig,
you may have been unfortunate to have met some of the less intellectual, UK residents, but here in cyberspace we realise you are not stupid. 

Welcome 'not stupid' French person.

Bazz


----------



## Yfig (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi bazz cargo,
thanks for your welcome.
sorry to disappoint you but I do have very good relationships with british persons ....
When I use the 'stupid' adjective it's about something I may say something sometimes .... later ... 
Anyhow ! I am stupid ... it's an evidence ... be patient and you'll probably give me your agreement ... meanwhile time ... let's have fun and please be keen with my english.

cheers


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello, Yfig. You might find the *Spelling, Punctuation, and Grammar* forum helpful.  If there's anything I or any other staff member can help you with, let us know.


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 17, 2014)

Sup Mang! I'm Griz, nice to meet you. I hope you like it here!
It's awesome that you're French. I'm taking it in school and it's my worst class. Maybe if you post some untranslated stuff I can give reading it a go?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I always used to laugh and say that the French should just get together one day and throw out the letters that they never pronounce...then I remembered I speak English, a language that officially has 9 ways of pronouncing "ough", none of which have a hard "g" sound. I guess our languages are kind of intertwined by that whole Norman Invasion thing, huh?

If you ever need help editing something, feel free to send me a Personal Message, and I'll proofread it for you before you post it. I'd ask the same of you if I started writing in French.

Otherwise, welcome to the Forum, Yfig.


----------



## Yfig (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I forgot, yersterday, to wish you good night as it was midnight when I leave the forum.
Right now it is midtime.

Sorry A_Jones I did not answer your question about editing. All my work is auto-edited on Google-Play (in french).

Thanks to J Anfinson for the reference.
Thanks to Griz and OK to share.
Hi Thepancreas11 I think donough is also a nice english word and if you ask why we keep unpronounciated letters, I'll answer it's because when we love we keep ! 
OK, of course to help you with french and thanks for your futur help.

I suppose you will not really kill me for my errors in english and will just take it for what it is : an hard ty to communicate (and discuss differences)


----------

